# 2 more questions



## bassphreek (Aug 1, 2006)

I was admiring my car the other day and I noticed 2 things on the rearview mirror. The black circle where its mounted to the glass and some sort of sensor on the back passenger side of the mirror.
what are they?
the black circle looks like a raintronic sensor...at least thats what it looks like on my GTI. I don't seem to have raintronic tho.
The sensor appears to be some sort of auto headlight/highbeam trigger...but nothing happens in that department either.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: 2 more questions (bassphreek)*

If you don't have the rain sensor then it's just a bracket they use to mount the mirror, the piece that runs up the glass is just to cover up the wires.
The second sensor your talking about is the auto dimming feature, the mirror does it's little gel thing and becomes darker. In the day time if you put your finger over the sensor on the back it will get darker. Basically if the rear sensor is dark and the front sensor gets light it gels, simulating headlights behind you at night.


----------

